# different cutting boards and how the knife slides on them



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

i have 2 wooden cutting boards and i find it very hard to cut on them as the knife doesn't slide on them but gets stuck making it not possible to push cut on them because as the knife gets to the cutting board the slicing motion is almost not possible because of the resistance of the wooden cutting board it feels like the knifes is stuck
on he plastic cutting board the knife slides on it and it is very easy to cut
do you know what might be the problem or its just the way it is with wooden cutting boards ?
i am using a vegetable Chinese cleaver its edge is from factory's edge i haven't sharpened it yet


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> i have 2 wooden cutting boards and i find it very hard to cut on them as the knife doesn't slide on them but gets stuck making it not possible to push cut on them because as the knife gets to the cutting board the slicing motion is almost not possible because of the resistance of the wooden cutting board it feels like the knifes is stuck
> on he plastic cutting board the knife slides on it and it is very easy to cut
> do you know what might be the problem or its just the way it is with wooden cutting boards ?
> i am using a vegetable Chinese cleaver


also did it happen to you also ?


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

what i experience is almost the same as what he describes "the knife sticks to the cutting board"


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 4, 2022)

Very thin and acutely sharp knives will tend to penetrate softer wood more. Might be perceived as sticking. Chinese cleaver might detonate to you in this regard if you're comparing with the knives you usually mention in your threads, which I can easily imagine are not so thin, and perhaps now not so sharp. First time I hear you mentioning the Chinese cleaver so IDK. 

Perhaps don't use mad pressure when using a slicing motion in cutting. For straight chopping I don't see "sticking" being a concern.

Try to feed more details: what wood and what type are your boards?


----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2022)

Yea, it’s likely a combination of a more acute edge on the cleaver plus the added weight of a cleaver vs gyuto, and maybe something about the different body mechanics in your stroke, that’s making it stick in the soft wood. If you don’t want it to stick, sharpen it at a less acute angle.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Very thin and acutely sharp knives will tend to penetrate softer wood more. Might be perceived as sticking. Chinese cleaver might detonate to you in this regard if you're comparing with the knives you usually mention in your threads, which I can easily imagine are not so thin, and perhaps now not so sharp. First time I hear you mentioning the Chinese cleaver so IDK.
> 
> Perhaps don't use mad pressure when using a slicing motion in cutting. For straight chopping I don't see "sticking" being a concern.
> 
> Try to feed more details: what wood and what type are your boards?


the cleaver is a shibazi f208 and they say to sharpen it on 22 degrees i actually sharpened the ikea knife at a lower angle than that

one of the boards looks like in this link made out of alot of mini squares


Amazon.com



the other board turns out to be from bamboo (i know that bamboo is bad for knives...)
*








LÄMPLIG, Chopping board - IKEA


LÄMPLIG, Chopping board. The chopping board collects meat and fruit juice in the milled groove and prevents it from spilling on to your worktop. Made of bamboo, which is an easy-care, hard-wearing natural material. The weight provides a stable base for cutting.




www.ikea.com




*


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> the cleaver is a shibazi f208 and they say to sharpen it on 22 degrees i actually sharpened the ikea knife at a lower angle than that
> 
> one of the boards looks like in this link made out of alot of mini squares
> 
> ...



Neither is Acacia. Both it and bamboo not so soft neither but the Acacia is end grain still but as @ian pointed out possibly the sheer weight of the cleaver has you using more pressure than with any other knife.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Neither is Acacia. Both it and bamboo not so soft neither but the Acacia is end grain still but as @ian pointed out possibly the sheer weight of the cleaver has you using more pressure than with any other knife.


yes the cleaver is quite heavy
the acia cutting board i sent only for general idea because i do not know how to find my cutting board as it is old and i dont know the name of it


----------



## esoo (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2022)

esoo said:


>



I think it’s more of a dull *thump* he’s describing.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

ian said:


> I think it’s more of a dull *thump* he’s describing.


what do you mean ?


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Neither is Acacia. Both it and bamboo not so soft neither but the Acacia is end grain still but as @ian pointed out possibly the sheer weight of the cleaver has you using more pressure than with any other knife.


the other cutting board is end grain i do not know what wood tho


----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> what do you mean ?



The impact of a Shibazi F208 cleaver against an end grain cutting board produces a sound that registers around 50-60 decibels, when swung with moderate force. The sound swells as the cleaver penetrates the board, quickly reaching its maximum volume, then decreases more slowly in volume as the sound waves bounce around the room. Most of the frequencies involved are rather low, at or below 100 Hertz. Since the mid 16th century, the imitative word _thump _(/THəmp/) has been used to describe such sounds. (Note also the interesting word _callithumpian, _which refers to "a band of discordant instruments".) By contrast, when popcorn is cooked (for instance at a movie theater), the audible component of the experience is around 80 decibels and include some higher frequencies. This exciting type of sound has been described as a _pop_ since the mid 16th century, which apparently was _the _century for imitative words. Popcorn derived its name from pop in 1819, at least according to one internet source.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

ian said:


> The impact of a Shibazi F208 cleaver against an end grain cutting board produces a sound that registers around 50-60 decibels, when swung with moderate force. The sound swells as the cleaver penetrates the board, quickly reaching its maximum volume, then decreases more slowly in volume as the sound waves bounce around the room. Most of the frequencies involved are rather low, at or below 100 Hertz. Since the mid 16th century, the imitative word _thump _(/THəmp/) has been used to describe such sounds. (Note also the interesting word _callithumpian, _which refers to "a band of discordant instruments".) By contrast, when popcorn is cooked (for instance at a movie theater), the audible component of the experience includes sounds at 80 decibels that include some higher frequencies. This exciting type of sound has been described as a _pop_ since the mid 16th century, which apparently was _the _century for imitative words. Popcorn derived its name from pop in 1819, at least according to one internet source.


do you know why is it that the cleaver slides perfectly fine on the plastic board ?
but on the wood its stuck


----------



## Bico Doce (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> do you know why is it that the cleaver slides perfectly fine on the plastic board ?
> but on the wood its stuck


Plastic is a harder than the wood in your board so the knife doesnt penetrate


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

hmmm so what do you recommend doing ?
using the end grain cutting board ?


----------



## Bico Doce (Jan 4, 2022)

Softer wood is better for your knife (i.e. the edge will not wear down as fast) but a lot of people use poly boards. Consider the recommendations already made:
- change the degree of your edge so it will be more obtuse and not stick into the wood
- change your cutting style 
- if you like plastic then use plastic with the knowledge you may have to sharpen more frequently
- live with the knife sticking to the wood board occasionally

End grain cutting boards tend to be better for the knife, more resilient than edge grain, have anti-bacterial properties and will last a long time if cared for properly. Most people will recommend them but it really comes down to your personal preference. You could use both, I use poly boards for some tasks and wood for other tasks. I choose my knives accordingly. In the end do whatever makes you happy


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Softer wood is better for your knife (i.e. the edge will not wear down as fast) but a lot of people use poly boards. Consider the recommendations already made:
> - change the degree of your edge so it will be more obtuse and not stick into the wood
> - change your cutting style
> - if you like plastic then use plastic with the knowledge you may have to sharpen more frequently
> ...


when you say poly you mean the plastic cutting board ?


----------



## Bico Doce (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> when you say poly you mean the plastic cutting board ?


Correct

edit - there are different types of plastics used for boards and I’m oversimplifying but you get the idea


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> Correct
> 
> edit - there are different types of plastics used for boards and I’m oversimplifying but you get the idea


i find it at the end grain cutting board the cleaver is sticking worse at direction *A *and when turning the cutting board 90 degrees to direction *b* it sticks less


----------



## Bico Doce (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> i find it at the end grain cutting board the cleaver is sticking worse at direction *A *and when turning the cutting board 90 degrees it sticks less


Makes sense if you’re cutting parallel to the grain it is more likely to get stuck but ideally an end grain board would have enough variation in the grain direction that it shouldn’t be an issue. I guess it depends on how big the end pieces are. Regardless, sounds like you got what you need to be successful here


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Soft wood and rubber are good for edges. Not so much playing 'slip n slide'.

Plastic/Polyethylene is nice for letting the knife slide, like the slick track at Go-kart World. Not the greatest on edges. But better than bamboo and all of that silica and glue it contains.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> lick the slick track at Go-kart World


i don't understand what do you mean or what does that phrase mean


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> i don't understand what do you mean or what does that phrase mean


I don't either. 

I edited my previous comment.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> I don't either.
> 
> I edited my previous comment.


so if you dont do any sliding when cutting on the wooden and rubber cutting boards how do you cut do you have a video where i can see the technique ?


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> so if you dont do any sliding when cutting on the wooden and rubber cutting boards how do you cut do you have a video where i can see the technique ?



Up and down. Straight chopping. He's not saying he never use slicing motion, but pointing out how different surfaces play with different "impacts".


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Up and down. Straight chopping. He's not saying he never use slicing motion, but pointing out how different surfaces play with different "impacts".


hmm i find it quite hard cutting with up and down push cutting always is better for me


----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2022)

Then either stop using your cleaver, sharpen it at a less acute angle, alter your body mechanics so you hit the board with minimal force, or use a plastic cutting board.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

ian said:


> alter your body mechanics


can you be more specific please


----------



## ian (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> can you be more specific please



cut softer


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

ian said:


> cut softer


you mean apply less pressure when cutting ? if yes i will try and see if it works out
btw when i say push cut i mean the technique in the video


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 4, 2022)

If you want to use a wood cutting board without the board "grabbing" the knife, push cuts and variations of it are necessary.

If you want to use a bamboo cutting board, use it as firewood.

Plastic cutting boards don't have the drawback of "grabbing" the knife. Edge retention isn't the best, but, better than bamboo though.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 4, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> If you want to use a wood cutting board without the board "grabbing" the knife, push cuts and variations of it are necessary.
> 
> If you want to use a bamboo cutting board, use it as firewood.
> 
> Plastic cutting boards don't have the drawback of "grabbing" the knife. Edge retention isn't the best, but, better than bamboo though.


yeha bamboo are trash for sure
this is how i cut(thats not me but i use the same technique as he) do you consider it to be a push cut ?


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> hmm i find it quite hard cutting with up and down push cutting always is better for me



It takes a better edge than slicing. Not counting geometry but also important. Slicing takes advantage of toothiness in a « sawing » fashion. Makes push cutting and rocking work at different levels of degradation to the edge. Straight chopping it either goes through or « squishes ».

I’m a push cutter and don’t find straight chopping particularly « unfamiliar ». Indeed if you push cut very very fast on a small produce you end up almost chopping. It’s a pretty natural move.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> yeha bamboo are trash for sure
> this is how i cut(thats not me but i use the same technique as he) do you consider it to be a push cut ?




Yeah that is push cutting. Remark again if he goes any faster his forward motion will probably dwindle to nothing much. He doesn’t use a lot to begin with.


----------



## Vdark (Jan 4, 2022)

Would you be able to try your technique with a different knife?

Seems like a lot of people have this issue with a giant flat spot that your cleaver might have that causes this hard dead stop


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 4, 2022)

r0bz said:


> yeha bamboo are trash for sure
> this is how i cut(thats not me but i use the same technique as he) do you consider it to be a push cut ?



Close enough.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 5, 2022)

Vdark said:


> Would you be able to try your technique with a different knife?
> 
> Seems like a lot of people have this issue with a giant flat spot that your cleaver might have that causes this hard dead stop


with other knife it is perfectly fine dosnt stick


----------



## r0bz (Jan 5, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Yeah that is push cutting. Remark again if he goes any faster his forward motion will probably dwindle to nothing much. He doesn’t use a lot to begin with.


btw i use alot more slicing motion than he is using


----------



## r0bz (Jan 5, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Close enough.


i use alot more slicing motion than he does tho


----------



## adam92 (Jan 5, 2022)

If you only push cut or slicing, didn't chop chicken bone, you can try Hasegawa, they're very gentle to your knife, if you prefer wood, try hinoki, When I work in Chinese restaurant 10 years ago, we use wood chopping board with round shape, but I wouldn't recommend that one, as the bacteria tent to stick inside the board.


----------



## Cliffkol (Jan 5, 2022)

Wow. Complicated beyond comprehension. Can you afford a good end grain maple board? Quality, sharp knives will always “grab” a board occasionally, but that should be only occasionally. And knives can stick if they hit the board on an angle. Be sure to keep the knife perpendicular to the board.
a well-made maple end grain board, around 18x14 Or 20x14 will cost ~$150-175. But it’s a lifetime investment.


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 5, 2022)

Sharpen at 45degrees (per side). No sticking


----------



## ian (Jan 5, 2022)

Too acute. 90 degrees. Pro tip: you can then save time by only sharpening one side.


----------



## daveb (Jan 5, 2022)

You would be well served to google some Martin Yan, Yan can cook videos. He uses a cleaver as well as anyone (and is pretty entertaining as well). 

Me thinks you are trying to use a technique suited for one type of knife with a knife that it is not so well suited for, ignoring the technique that the knife is well suited for and are disappointed in the results.


----------



## tostadas (Jan 5, 2022)

ian said:


> Too acute. 90 degrees. Pro tip: you can then save time by only sharpening one side.


Left or right? Bottom.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 5, 2022)

ian said:


> Too acute. 90 degrees. Pro tip: you can then save time by only sharpening one side.


90 degrees what the **** you must be joking


----------



## r0bz (Jan 5, 2022)

daveb said:


> You would be well served to google some Martin Yan, Yan can cook videos. He uses a cleaver as well as anyone (and is pretty entertaining as well).
> 
> Me thinks you are trying to use a technique suited for one type of knife with a knife that it is not so well suited for, ignoring the technique that the knife is well suited for and are disappointed in the results.


i already watched preety much all the videos where he shows how to use a cleaver
if you have a good video about the cutting technique with an Chinese vegetable cleaver please do send!!!!


----------



## mpier (Jan 5, 2022)

Hay are you guys ever worried about getting micro plastics in your food from plastic cutting boards, I’ve never used one but I have always wondered if that would concern anyone


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## stringer (Jan 5, 2022)

mpier said:


> Hay are you guys ever worried about getting micro plastics in your food from plastic cutting boards, I’ve never used one but I have always wondered if that would concern anyone



This is why I'm against serrated knives.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Jan 5, 2022)

I used to work at a place where the chopped parsley was like 3% plastic/rubber - the prep guys did not give af lol


----------



## daveb (Jan 5, 2022)

Not sure it would make a difference with cilantro...


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 5, 2022)

daveb said:


> Not sure it would make a difference with cilantro...


Found the genetic mutant!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 5, 2022)

Perhaps you prefer coriander leaves?


----------



## daveb (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm in the upper 14%

And it's *****y soap.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 6, 2022)

daveb said:


> I'm in the upper 14%
> 
> And it's *****y soap.


If you eat soap, does it taste like cilantro tastes for non-mutants?


----------



## Michi (Jan 6, 2022)

I just found a place that sells popping corn in bulk, in 15 kg bags. I've ordered three of them.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 6, 2022)

captaincaed said:


>



already seen this


----------



## r0bz (Jan 6, 2022)

it turns out that its something in the heel section of the cleaver that is causing the cleaver to stick to the wooden board i dont knowwhat it is but when every part of the cleaver except the heel touches the board it slides perfectly fine also i checked it with no pressure applied as @ian suggested but the heel section of the cleaver seems to dig in the wooden board causing it to stick
any suggestion are welcome !!!!


----------



## Dhoff (Jan 6, 2022)

Maybe you are cutting on too high a surface and when you get to the heel the amount of pressure increases due to this?

Otherwise maybe just blunt the heel a bit for experimentation.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 6, 2022)

Michi said:


> I just found a place the sells popping corn in bulk, in 15 kg bags. I've ordered three of them.



I’ve started popping my daily popcorn pop in coconut oil. A very nice change.


----------



## Michi (Jan 6, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> I’ve started popping my daily popcorn pop in coconut oil. A very nice change.


Thanks for the tip, I’ll try that!


----------



## Vdark (Jan 6, 2022)

r0bz said:


> it turns out that its something in the heel section of the cleaver that is causing the cleaver to stick to the wooden board i dont knowwhat it is but when every part of the cleaver except the heel touches the board it slides perfectly fine also i checked it with no pressure applied as @ian suggested but the heel section of the cleaver seems to dig in the wooden board causing it to stick
> any suggestion are welcome !!!!



Take a look at this to see if this is what you're experiencing






Rounded the heel tip on Yoshi SKD


As many here have, I seem to catch the heel-tip of my knife on dish towels quite a bit. On my Yoshi SKD, given its super thin grind, I must have caught it hard enough to very slightly bend the heel-tip. Decided to round it. Rolled up 200 and then 800 grit sand papers into cylinders and just...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## r0bz (Jan 6, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> I’ve started popping my daily popcorn pop in coconut oil. A very nice change.


what kind of coconut oil ?
sounds interesting


----------



## r0bz (Jan 6, 2022)

Vdark said:


> Take a look at this to see if this is what you're experiencing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it seems simmilar altough my problem is in the heel *area/section *of the cleaver


----------



## r0bz (Jan 6, 2022)

Dhoff said:


> Maybe you are cutting on too high a surface and when you get to the heel the amount of pressure increases due to this?
> 
> Otherwise maybe just blunt the heel a bit for experimentation.


i am not sure how does the height of the surface affects but i have tried to glide the cleaver with 0 pressure applied as soon as the heel section contacts the wooden cutting board i encounter a dead stop


----------



## Vdark (Jan 6, 2022)

r0bz said:


> it seems simmilar altough my problem is in the heel *area/section *of the cleaver





Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I don’t think rounding the heel will help much. You need to actually lose some steel to make it subtly curve. I lowered the height of mine by maybe 0.5 mm to make it natural now. The redline shows where I lowered the height a little bit (last 4-5 cm). The cost is the last 4-5 cm are now a little thicker right behind the edge than other areas, but it's ok as I don't often use that part for cutting anyway.
> 
> View attachment 148518





justaute said:


> I think I agree with Hz in that Yoshi SKD in general has a flatter profile, which makes it a bit less "gliding". That said, I just did a quick experiment with my Yoshi SKD, Blazen 240mm, and Wat Pro Nakiri -- put the edge flat on my Aomori Hiba cutting board (known to be very soft) and push them across the board and then simulating the rocking motion by pushing down the heel a bit. The now rounded Yoshi definitely glides better because the heel isn't digging in. On my Hasegawa (brown) board, much less "digging" feel because of the material.
> 
> Still, Yoshi's flatter profile and very thin edge drag just a bit when the edge is completely flat; this likely affects the push-cutters a bit more. Nonetheless, I think the rounded heel helps. Yoshi SKD sure is a great cutter.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 6, 2022)

r0bz said:


> i am not sure how does the height of the surface affects but i have tried to glide the cleaver with 0 pressure applied as soon as the heel section contacts the wooden cutting board i encounter a dead stop


Feel with your nail whether the bevels and the edge feel smooth in both ways. Perhaps is it time to give that cleaver a first, decent sharpening. You're still using the factory edge, aren't you?


----------



## OldSaw (Jan 6, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> I’ve started popping my daily popcorn pop in coconut oil. A very nice change.


Try bacon fat. I like a heaping tablespoon mixed with whatever other oil I’m using.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 7, 2022)

Benuser said:


> Feel with your nail whether the bevels and the edge feel smooth in both ways. Perhaps is it time to give that cleaver a first, decent sharpening. You're still using the factory edge, aren't you?


yes i am still using the factory edge to me both bevels feel smooth


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2022)

@josemartinlopez

Perhaps you can answer the question???

Thanks


----------



## Benuser (Jan 7, 2022)

r0bz said:


> yes i am still using the factory edge to me both bevels feel smooth


Why do you think I was asking about how the edge felt in either direction?
I asked about the bevels and the edge and get only a partial answer: yes, the bevels do feel smooth. I don't know what kind of little game you're playing here.


----------



## r0bz (Jan 7, 2022)

Benuser said:


> Why do you think I was asking about how the edge felt in either direction?
> I asked about the bevels and the edge and get only a partial answer: yes, the bevels do feel smooth. I don't know what kind of little game you're playing here.


not playing no games i guess i dont know what i am checking for please explain more in detail what am i supposed to check and how do i check
what do you mean by either direction ?
the edge (where i check for burrs) does feel smooth


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 7, 2022)

Michi said:


> Thanks for the tip, I’ll try that!


Bacon fat and duck fat are a couple other decadent options for popping corn. Highly recommended!

edit: guess I should have finished the thread before posting as OldSaw beat me to the recommendation (at least for bacon fat). Of course this has nothing to do with the OP's question, so...SQUIRREL!


----------



## OldSaw (Jan 7, 2022)

ACHiPo said:


> Bacon fat and duck fat are a couple other decadent options for popping corn. Highly recommended!
> 
> edit: guess I should have finished the thread before posting as OldSaw beat me to the recommendation (at least for bacon fat). Of course this has nothing to do with the OP's question, so...SQUIRREL!


Oooo… duck fat. I haven’t tried that yet.


----------



## Greenbriel (Jan 7, 2022)

daveb said:


> I'm in the upper 14%
> 
> And it's *****y soap.


It used to taste like soap to me. HATED it. Had to send food back if there was undisclosed cilantro in it. Then I started to love it. No idea how long the change took, but it's weird as hell.


----------



## sumis (Jan 8, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> It used to taste like soap to me. HATED it. Had to send food back if there was undisclosed cilantro in it. Then I started to love it. No idea how long the change took, but it's weird as hell.




not liking coriander/cilantro does not correspond with having the tastes-like-soap-gene (OR6A2) – or vice versa.
it can, of course, but doesn't have to.

basically : if u don't like cilantro, you're just a picky child with underdeveloped taste. if you like it : you know what’s good in life 

and its not uncommon that one’s initial dislike for coriander changes with time (just like with coffee, pickled herring, grappa …)

.


----------



## Oshidashi (May 22, 2022)

1) I much hated cilantro when I first had it as a teen in Mexican shrimp cocktail in Mérida; the red dipping sauce was loaded with it. I wondered aloud 'Who put effing soap in my camarones'. Eventually I allowed cilantro in smaller doses, and gradually learned to love it. Yes, love it. Now I eagerly take cilantro in high doses and use it regularly. Culinary heroin, cilantro is, but I hope less addicting. The fact that one may habituate to cilantro's bright and tangy pleasures, makes me believe that those disliking it from early on are not handicapped by a purely genetic peculiarity, but rather by such analogous and simple mental forces as those that spurred my early repugnancy towards American Bologna. Now that pasty gray abomination is still on my very short no-no list. (I doubt my brain has a dysfunctional baloney receptor. Also, I'm wondering if there are Mexicans orThai who wont eat cilantro.)

2) My CCK Chinese veg. cleaver similarly cuts into my cherry board at the knife heel when chopping and sometimes slicing. This was quite disconcerting at first. My CCK is a very flat knife with a particularly flat heel. I don't have any other knife that's that flat at the heel. I can compensate by putting less pressure on the heel when cutting, though I still get an occasional surprise dig. I imagine that slightly rounding the geometry towards the heel, over about 2 inches, to make it less than dead flat would be a more sensible strategy than increasing the bevel angle, but I don't use a cleaver enough to bother trying either. Maybe some day.


----------



## Greasylake (May 22, 2022)

Oshidashi said:


> Also, I'm wondering if there are Mexicans orThai who wont eat cilantro.)


My girlfriend is Vietnamese and she won't eat cilantro


----------



## Greenbriel (May 22, 2022)

Oshidashi said:


> 1) I much hated cilantro when I first had it as a teen in Mexican shrimp cocktail in Mérida; the red dipping sauce was loaded with it. I wondered aloud 'Who put effing soap in my camarones'. Eventually I allowed cilantro in smaller doses, and gradually learned to love it. Yes, love it. Now I eagerly take cilantro in high doses and use it regularly. Culinary heroin, cilantro is, but I hope less addicting. The fact that one may habituate to cilantro's bright and tangy pleasures, makes me believe that those disliking it from early on are not handicapped by a purely genetic peculiarity, but rather by such analogous and simple mental forces as those that spurred my early repugnancy towards American Bologna. Now that pasty gray abomination is still on my very short no-no list. (I doubt my brain has a dysfunctional baloney receptor. Also, I'm wondering if there are Mexicans orThai who wont eat cilantro.)
> 
> 2) My CCK Chinese veg. cleaver similarly cuts into my cherry board at the knife heel when chopping and sometimes slicing. This was quite disconcerting at first. My CCK is a very flat knife with a particularly flat heel. I don't have any other knife that's that flat at the heel. I can compensate by putting less pressure on the heel when cutting, though I still get an occasional surprise dig. I imagine that slightly rounding the geometry towards the heel, over about 2 inches, to make it less than dead flat would be a more sensible strategy than increasing the bevel angle, but I don't use a cleaver enough to bother trying either. Maybe some day.


Yes! Thank you! You are the first person I've heard of who also had the genetic soap tasting which later turned to addiction! Very odd, but I'm glad!


----------



## sansho (May 22, 2022)

i was around 18 when i first started noticing cilantro in food. maybe i hadn't had it much before that.
but my chinese friend's dad would cook for us. i remember one dish in particular that was like tomatoes, eggs, cilantro, and idk what else. man, the taste was powerful and very bad. it almost prevented me from enjoying the dish.

now i enjoy eating it. do i have the soap gene? no clue
i love it in salsa and on tacos. stuff like that.


----------



## sumis (May 23, 2022)

again : having the 'soap gene' does not amount to disliking cilantro.

.


----------



## Greenbriel (May 23, 2022)

sumis said:


> again : having the 'soap gene' does not amount to disliking cilantro.
> 
> .


As long as you enjoy eating soap. 

Seriously though we are agreeing. I am assuming because cilantro used to taste like soap to me (not just bad, very specifically like soap) that I have the gene, but somewhere along the line it either stopped tasting like that or I somehow adapted to it.

And @sansho, I would guess you do not have the gene. It is very specifically like eating soap, not just very bad.


----------

